# Celebrating 11 Years of The Bell Tree!



## Justin (Dec 19, 2015)

Eleven years ago today, The Bell Tree opened its doors to the public on December 19th, 2004. To put things in perspective... Nintendo's flagship gaming console at the time was the Nintendo Gamecube, the world was just beginning to use MySpace, and George W Bush was president. TBT may even be older than some of its own users now! We've come a very long way since then, and so has the gaming industry. So thanks for being a part of our special not-so-little-anymore forum, whether you've been here for ten years or ten days!

To celebrate today's birthday, the Holiday Advent Calendar as part of our Jingle's Jolly Jamboree event has updated with a special birthday raffle. Buy a ticket in the Shop today only for a chance to win the Special Snowflake collectible!

We'll also be periodically restocking small amounts of the Chocolate Cake collectible throughout the day. The Tasty Cake collectible is 50% off today too! I think this might be the first time we've done a sale in the Shop? ;o

And if you haven't checked out our holiday events yet, there's still plenty of time to jump in... click here for more information!


Jeremy two years ago...



Jeremy said:


> Unless Justin accidentally deletes everything.



So far, so good.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 19, 2015)

Omg yes


----------



## cIementine (Dec 19, 2015)

happy birthday tbt!
but if it opened on November 19th, why are we celebrating today?


----------



## mayortash (Dec 19, 2015)

Yay!! Happy 11 years, TBT. Here's to many many more.


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> happy birthday tbt!
> but if it opened on November 19th, why are we celebrating today?



Whoops.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 19, 2015)

Justin said:


> Whoops.



LOL
You messed up


----------



## cIementine (Dec 19, 2015)

Justin said:


> Whoops.



at this rate, you might end up deleting everything!
happy tbt birthday jubs!


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)

happy birthday TBT!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats Jeremy, Justin, and the mods!



pumpkins said:


> happy birthday tbt!
> but if it opened on November 19th, why are we celebrating today?



break out the liquid paper...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 19, 2015)

If someone who has won a special snowflake before like through the new leaf contest, if they enter will it be redrew if they win?


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> If someone who has won a special snowflake before like through the new leaf contest, if they enter will it be redrew if they win?



Yup.



Justin said:


> Please note that Special Snowflake collectibles will not be distributed until after Christmas. If you happen to win a random draw twice, or win a random draw in addition to a favourite, the random draw will be redrawn to another user. Only one Special Snowflake per person.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 19, 2015)

Justin said:


> Yup.



Oh ok thanks


PLZ WIN ME PLZ WIN ME


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2015)

This is cool! 
If I had enough to even buy an entry or a chocolate cake xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tysm everybody!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 19, 2015)

TBT is 11 years old?! Whooooaaa. Well, happy birthday, TBT!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 19, 2015)

TBT is older then most of the users confirmed


----------



## cIementine (Dec 19, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> TBT is 11 years old?! Whooooaaa. Well, happy birthday, TBT!



tbt is even older than me!!!1! i'm 9 tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryWolf said:


> TBT is older then most of the users confirmed



I bet you're like 12 though.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 19, 2015)

Sej said:


> This is cool!
> If I had enough to even buy an entry or a chocolate cake xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



i thought you won that choco cake giveaway last month?


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2015)

King Dad said:


> i thought you won that choco cake giveaway last month?



Doesn't mean I don't want to buy one


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2015)

wow so cheap couldnt even fork out 11 free bells


----------



## cIementine (Dec 19, 2015)

King Dad said:


> i thought you won that choco cake giveaway last month?



we all know how that ended


----------



## Amilee (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday TBT! 

if i dont get a chocolate cake today i am gonna scream...


----------



## Libra (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday, TBT! ^_^ Congratulations to Jeremy, Justin and the Moderators! <3


----------



## Greggy (Dec 19, 2015)

Whoa! TBT is quite old! I'm very surprised at this. So the forum was made by the time the Animal Crossing game on Gamecube was finally released on Europe or when Animal Crossing is finally available to play in every region? I'm a new user here (1 month and counting!), I wonder what did you guys discussed during 2004. 2004's got a lot of internet memories for me too, unfortunately TBT ain't one of them. I was like 7 and I don't know Animal Crossing yet during that time.

Anyway, Happy 11th year to TBT!


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy birthday TBT.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Woo! Happy birthday tbt!


----------



## Peter (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday TBT! Thanks for being my number #1 source of procrastination over the past year

Here's to 11 more years c:


----------



## sock (Dec 19, 2015)

Justin said:


> So far, so good.


Amazing. Happy birthday TBT! Proud to be a member here, as I'm sure I can say for so many of us. Thank you for everything you do, Justin. You provide us all with friendship and a place to meet people who have similar intrests to ourselves. And for that alone, I will never be able to thank you and all of the staff enough. TBT has been a massive part of my life over the past few years! May there be many more to come!

*VIVA TBT!!*


----------



## Araie (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm as old as TBT.. that's kinda weird to say. Anyways, happy birthday TBT!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 19, 2015)

Wtf orange presents got sold out in like 3 seconds


----------



## Heyden (Dec 19, 2015)

thx for the choco cakes
sleeping happily now bye


----------



## cIementine (Dec 19, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> thx for the choco cakes
> sleeping happily now bye



haydenn: tbt's biggest collectiwhore lmao!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 19, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> haydenn: tbt's biggest collectiwhore lmao!



Blame me it's my fault


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy birthday TBT ^.^


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)

also congrats to Jeremy, Justin and the moderators!


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy 11 years!   How amazing!  I've been playing Animal Crossing since the GameCube version


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Bell Tree Forums!!!! Happy 11 Years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chronic (Dec 19, 2015)

Even though I'm not always active, The Bell Tree has always been a lovely place to be. There's wonderful common unity here. A very warm and welcoming energy resides, similar to that of animal crossing itself which I've been playing for about 6 years now.


----------



## piske (Dec 19, 2015)

Yay! Happy 11th Birthday TBT!!!!!!! <3


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 19, 2015)

happy birthday to tbt!
i feel old, thanks for putting things into perspective.... :"0


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday TBT!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy 11th birthday TBT! Thanks to all of the mods and admins for help making this site such a great place.


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

omg tbt is as old as me yay

happy birthday tbt!!!


----------



## Discord (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy birthday TBT!.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 19, 2015)

Omfg. I remember MySpace!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yo, TBT. Did you know its your birthday today? Happy birthday to you!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 19, 2015)

with jubs were doo-

i mean, happy birthday ᎢᏴᎢ!


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday TBT!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy birthday, Bell Tree ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday Bell Tree!!


----------



## Bowie (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy birthday, TBT!


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 19, 2015)

Whoo, happy birthday TBT! What a odd birthday raffle price x3


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday TBT!...........where has the time gone?


----------



## Na Hee (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday Bell Tree!


----------



## emolga (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy birthday, TBT!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 19, 2015)

Just in case yall didn't know..


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Just in case yall didn't know..



omg im going to try it

- - - Post Merge - - -

how do i do it


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> omg im going to try it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> how do i do it



Click the words bells and then change the Bells drop down tab to Snowflakes and enter the code in all caps


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Click the words bells and then change the Bells drop down tab to Snowflakes and enter the code in all caps



Thank you!!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Click the words bells and then change the Bells drop down tab to Snowflakes and enter the code in all caps



Awesome >.<


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Thank you!!



No problem, happy to help :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Awesome >.<



It really is


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> No problem, happy to help :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch! xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 19, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> Thanks a bunch! xD



Javacado was the one who told the code, thank him


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

THANKS JAV


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy to see the place is still alive and kicking. 

Happy birthday TBT!


----------



## RejectiontheHedgie (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy birthday TBT, and congratulations to the mods who have kept it beautiful the whole eleven years!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday TBT!  I hope this forum lasts for many years to come! c:


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2015)

happy birthday old faithful


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy birthday TBT


----------



## ForeverAFlame (Dec 19, 2015)

Awesome! Happy Bday BTF!


----------



## sej (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy birthday tbt!


----------



## device (Dec 19, 2015)

wow it's already been just over 2 years since I discovered this site, happy bday tbt


----------



## DakotaRain (Dec 19, 2015)

I was 11, 11 years ago. Hehe :3

Happy birthday tbt


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday TBT!


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy 11th birthday TBT! Here's to another year :]


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Bell Tree!


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy birthday to The Bell Tree Forums!


----------



## LilD (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy 11th, Bell Tree!


----------



## pandapples (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy 11th birthday!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 19, 2015)

Have the chocolate cakes been restocked at all today?


----------



## pandapples (Dec 19, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Have the chocolate cakes been restocked at all today?



Looks like 5 chocolate cakes were so far. It started with 317


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 19, 2015)

pandapples said:


> Looks like 5 chocolate cakes were so far. It started with 317



Well that's nice. Good to know the staff are really celebrating!


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy happy birthday TBT!!! You guys ROCK!!!!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 19, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Have the chocolate cakes been restocked at all today?



the good stuff apparently only gets re-stocked now when Haydenn and Bluecheesmeonkey are waiting there to snatch it all up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw, how do i redeem this code?  its not working...


----------



## mugii (Dec 19, 2015)

happy birthday tbt


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 19, 2015)

King Dad said:


> the good stuff apparently only gets re-stocked now when Haydenn and Bluecheesmeonkey are waiting there to snatch it all up.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> btw, how do i redeem this code?  its not working...



What code...?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm just 6 months and 28 days older than TBT..


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 19, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> What code...?



they're saying per facebook you can get 1 snowflake free with code HAPPYBIRTHDAYTBT


----------



## pandapples (Dec 19, 2015)

King Dad said:


> the good stuff apparently only gets re-stocked now when Haydenn and Bluecheesmeonkey are waiting there to snatch it all up.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> btw, how do i redeem this code?  its not working...





BluePikachu47 said:


> What code...?



Go to currency and change bells to snowflakes using the drop down menu. The code is HAPPYBIRTHDAYTBT


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 19, 2015)

where are the tickets? I don't see them in any of the shop tabs


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 19, 2015)

pandapples said:


> Go to currency and change bells to snowflakes using the drop down menu. The code is HAPPYBIRTHDAYTBT



I do that but then i get a message that says invalid amount.


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2015)

King Dad said:


> I do that but then i get a message that says invalid amount.



you also gotta change your action to "redeem" instead of "transfer"


----------



## pandapples (Dec 19, 2015)

King Dad said:


> I do that but then i get a message that says invalid amount.



Click on bells first, then change to snowflakes. Don't go straight to snowflakes. Instead of amount it should say code.

Yeah or change transfer to redeem lol


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 19, 2015)

pandapples said:


> Click on bells first, then change to snowflakes. Don't go straight to snowflakes. Instead of amount it should say code.



ah that's the way, thanks.  the other way wouldnt let you change to redeem.


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 19, 2015)

Yay!   Happy Birthday!


----------



## bubble~tea (Dec 19, 2015)

I've just joined today (how ironic, on its 11th anniversary) but happy birthday, TBT!


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2015)

pandapples said:


> Looks like 5 chocolate cakes were so far. It started with 317



I asked Jeremy to restock for me during the day. Looks like he forgot...


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

Justin said:


> I asked Jeremy to restock for me during the day. Looks like he forgot...



Does my new username make you proud?


----------



## Horus (Dec 19, 2015)

Justina said:


> Does my new username make you proud?



Lelelelele

It does, believe me.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

Horus said:


> Lelelelele
> 
> It does, believe me.


Hanami is too kind ;u;


----------



## Meliara (Dec 19, 2015)

I missed the restock because I took a break from refreshing the shop to get my free flake.  ::tears::

Happy Birthday TBT!! =)  =)  =)


----------



## roseflower (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes choco cake <3 

Happy birthday TBT!


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Yes choco cake <3



Omg lucky ;-;


----------



## cornimer (Dec 19, 2015)

YES oh my gosh I checked at exactly the right moment I can't believe it


----------



## roseflower (Dec 19, 2015)

Justina said:


> Omg lucky ;-;



Do you know how many times I refreshed the shop >.<


----------



## pandapples (Dec 19, 2015)

Justin said:


> I asked Jeremy to restock for me during the day. Looks like he forgot...



Thanks for the cake


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 19, 2015)

I went to buy it but then it didn't show up in the cart after I had added it to the cart. When I pressed confirm purchase and tried refreshing I guess it didn't go through because I didn't buy it.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Do you know how many times I refreshed the shop >.<



Um..many?


----------



## roseflower (Dec 19, 2015)

Justina said:


> Um..many?



You don?t want to know, believe me... ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Roxi (Dec 19, 2015)

I had been refreshing the shop for like 4 hours aha :C 

Oh well, Happy Birthday TBT!! \(^w^)/


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

Roxi said:


> I had been refreshing the shop for like 4 hours aha :C
> 
> Oh well, Happy Birthday TBT!! \(^w^)/



Holy crap o.o


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2015)

I go to change my clothes and of course a restock >.<


----------



## Meliara (Dec 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I go to change my clothes and of course a restock >.<



Every time I blink there's a restock. I'm hopeless.


----------



## Roxi (Dec 19, 2015)

Justina said:


> Holy crap o.o



I know right x3


----------



## piske (Dec 19, 2015)

Me too. I had it in my cart and then someone must have hit submit faster than me ;w;


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 19, 2015)

whoa 11 years!! thanks for all the years of service staff! 
happy birthday TBT


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice! I joined TBT around the same time I got into Animal Crossing, and it's been a fun 3 years!


----------



## mugii (Dec 19, 2015)

is chocolate cakes still gonna happen lmao

edit: oh my god the one time im not on the computer and it restocks whyyy


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 19, 2015)

WOO I got a chocolate cake by complete chance


----------



## Mino (Dec 19, 2015)

I thought TBT started in November!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mino said:


> I thought TBT started in November!



Yeah but it opened today


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2015)

Should I quote ancient Justin?

Yes.



Justin said:


> I've been a member here for about a week now and I think that this a great place to be a member at!!
> 
> I shell stay here for a long time!!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jubaboo (Dec 19, 2015)

I hate to ask, but could anyone spare  few TBT so I could buy a raffle ticket??


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Should I quote ancient Justin?
> 
> Yes.



Thank you.


----------



## mugii (Dec 19, 2015)

(crosses fingers for another restock)


----------



## Chicha (Dec 20, 2015)

Wow, that's a pretty long time. Congrats on keeping the site running!


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 20, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

WOOOL!
HZPPY BIRTHDZY!

WISHING ETERNAL BLISS FOR TBT!


----------



## mintellect (Dec 20, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Should I quote ancient Justin?
> 
> Yes.



"I shell stay here for a long time!"

Well, he kept his promise.


----------



## ime_rbs (Dec 20, 2015)

I keep on missing the restock. >.< Btw, Happy Birthday TBT! The same birthday as my grandma.


----------



## Cailey (Dec 20, 2015)

will there be another restock?


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh, and thanks for the chance to get the special snowflake!  I want one so bad, now I have a shot at it.


----------



## Heyden (Dec 20, 2015)

PeachyPie said:


> will there be another restock?



Assuming the go by EST, probably not


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2015)

I await the day you accidentally delete everything Jubs. Even the backups. Just cause.


----------



## Libra (Dec 20, 2015)

pandapples said:


> Go to currency and change bells to snowflakes using the drop down menu. The code is HAPPYBIRTHDAYTBT



I'm guessing the code is no longer valid? I should have known there would be something on Facebook but since Facebook is blocked here in Belgium for non-users (long story)... 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or I should look more often on Twitter, I guess, but I rarely remember TBT has one, LOL. Oh well, better luck next time!


----------



## Panduhh (Dec 21, 2015)

Man TBT has been around since I was 14... that just seems crazy! I feel like most websites would have died or become insanely inactive in that span of time! Happy birthday bell tree


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 21, 2015)

Panduhh said:


> Man TBT has been around since I was 14... that just seems crazy! I feel like most websites would have died or become insanely inactive in that span of time! Happy birthday bell tree



its all that addictive pixel dust that keeps'em coming back...


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 22, 2015)

Happy late birthday TBT, good luck to everyone who is trying to win the collectible. Thanks Jer for continuing to run TBT despite the ups and downs (you too jubs) that come with running a forum.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 23, 2015)

happy late birthday TBT (◜◡◝).


----------

